

Speech Analysis of Martin Luther King's “I Have a Dream Speech” - caseysoftware
http://clarify.io/try-it-now/?id=88005fd4febc4c57b5431949b3a7c90f

======
ColinWright

        > Oh no!  This media file
        > isn't available anymore.
    

Hmm.

~~~
caseysoftware
Weird. I still see it. :(

~~~
ColinWright
You may have the right cookies. And if you submitted it, it might be there
because of that. But I've just tried again and get the same error.

